# Would you have shot this dog?



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Just wondering what you would do if you were in this Police Officers shoes. I am not knocking the choice he made, but I don't feel like I would have pulled the trigger at that point and time. Hard choice to make in the field, easier to make sitting behind a computer screen.


http://www.sanduskyregister.com/article/3373601


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

you certainly are correct. its much easier to make those decisions behind a computer screen. it was certainly an aggressive dog.


----------



## bassatac (Feb 13, 2012)

thank goodness it wasn't that that mans son or dauhter attacking the mailman!!!!!


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

The dog was on it's home turf, and boxers are notorious bluffers. But many do not know that, and it was not on a chain, so the officer was in the right, but it was unneccessary. The dog had retreated once, and only came forward after the officer had entered the yard. Sad ending. But more the owners fault than the officer.

Just my opinion.


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Agree Jim, the owner is more at fault than anyone.


----------



## Nubes (Dec 3, 2012)

I couldnt have done it...I love dogs and unless my leg was being eaten by one that would be about the only way I could kill the animal..yeah the owner is an idiot but thats the dogs turf and he saw the officer as a threat...maybe a stun gun?? thats like an electric collar times a 100


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Sandusky Police tazed a dog last summer, so it can be done. Maybe he didn't have that available to him. I'm not sure.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## samiam (Jan 6, 2011)

I got bit in leg at the soccer fields fishing the chagrin a while back. The owner said don't worry it's a friendly and the dog bit me. Set my back $600 in medical bills. The guy won't pay and lawyers won't take the case because he didn't have insurance. Next time I drop the dog and won't feel the least bit bad about it. The office did the right thing.


----------



## bassatac (Feb 13, 2012)

Maybe you should watch it again the dog was not charging the officer let alone bitting him ???


----------



## igmire01 (Sep 13, 2009)

Not a responsible dog owner....................


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

that guy should be fired....period....call the dog warden and let someone who knows how to handle dogs.....no way that dog deserved that


----------



## dwmikemx (Mar 22, 2008)

Not a responsible dog owner for sure. But,,the cop could have just got back in his car and called the dog catcher.


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Needless to say, Sandusky is a buzz. Pretty disturbing.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Wow. Not sure I would have remained as calm as the owner was. Curious as if there were previous problems with the dog. What do the neighbors think? Why did the guy stand there watching the dog suffer?


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

didnt look at all like the dog was attacking him..he shot that dog and it was probly 20 feet away from him,barking..isnt that what dogs do? Agreed it shoulda been on a leash though


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

dwmikemx said:


> Not a responsible dog owner for sure. But,,the cop could have just got back in his car and called the dog catcher.


exactly...sure as heck didnt need to kill it


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Sad situation all the way around. The only one not to blame is the DOG!

The officer was in a no win situation. Danged if he did shoot it and if he didn't? We'll never know. If the animal had been leashed or under control it wouldnt be an issue.

The owner should spend so.e time in jail. From what read she has at least 3 prior citations for dog at large and no tags etc etc. Instead of crying to the media, grow up and be a responsible person.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

IGbullshark said:


> you certainly are correct. its much easier to make those decisions behind a computer screen. it was certainly an aggressive dog.


I only got my ccw because of aggressive dogs. I can't say what I would have done because I wasn't there. No one know for certain if a dog will attack, they're unpredictable.
I do fault the owners but unfortunately they aren't the ones who attack.

I bet this thread gets locked


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

I knew I shouldn't have clicked on this one!!!


bassatac said:


> Maybe you should watch it again the dog was not charging the officer let alone bitting him ???


I agree wholeheartedly! Not sure what video other people are watching!! 

Very, very disturbing video to watch, being a dog lover. First off, he muttered something along the lines of "not letting it get anywhere close to me..." With that being said, why would you even get out of the car? The damn cop waited for the dog to sit still, so he could line up his shot... Where's the imminent threat when you have 4 seconds, looking down the sights, to get a perfect shot? I mean, there does have to be an imminent threat present in order for you to use lethal force, right?! Not to mention *HE* was the one charging the animal in the seconds before the shot; even unholstered his weapon before he had eyes on the dog from around the corner. Plus, he had that baton/stick thing if needed _first_ and *then* the gun if absolutely necessary.

His actions in the moments after were also pretty sickening IMO. Almost as if he was admiring his kill, in some sick twisted kind of way. Standing over the dog, for minutes, as it twitched and gargled. The smart remark he spouted after he learned the mailman was gone seemed out-of-place as well. 

This is FAR from one of those "split-second" chaotic decisions that policemen are expected to be able to make, and he cracked big time. What would he do if he were actually faced with a real one? That's what his superiors really need to question, and hopefully relieve him of his duties. I, for one, don't want a trigger-happy officer who panics under the slightest pressure running around town!!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

That Cop had no intentions of taking that Dog alive. Didn't he say that he was not going to get close to it? What was the point of taking that Noose Pole then?


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Dog sits down cop shoots it. Wrong wrong! Silly cop could have and should have got back in his car and called the dog warden. Sad thing to watch.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

This is going exactly where we could guess it was going to go, down hill fast! The dog could have been hanging onto to officer&#8217;s throat, and the bleeding hearts would come up with some excuse to blame the officer. BTW, I didn&#8217;t watch the video and don&#8217;t care to. I'm not sure who's right or wrong. Probably no one because we weren't there. But it&#8217;s the same theme every time something like this is brought up. This will be over in 3, 2,&#8230;.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Yes a sad scene indeed. The owner of the dog was the one responsible for this taking place.there are a lot of people who let their dogs out knowing full well that in most Townships and cities this is against the law. Where I live there is a leash law,however if I were to shoot a dog that was attacking Me or anyone ON My property I would be arrested,Fined and could be sued by the owner. I had a neighbor that let his dog run loose and Dog warden and Sheriff' both informed Me about this. My Attorney also said that was quite possible.The owner was fined for each incident involving their dog.After $1100.00 They stopped letting the dog run loose. I felt like I was the one with no options while they could care less.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

M.Magis said:


> This is going exactly where we could guess it was going to go, down hill fast! The dog could have been hanging onto to officer&#8217;s throat, and the bleeding hearts would come up with some excuse to blame the officer. BTW, I didn&#8217;t watch the video and don&#8217;t care to. I'm not sure who's right or wrong. Probably no one because we weren't there. But it&#8217;s the same theme every time something like this is brought up. This will be over in 3, 2,&#8230;.


You are right to point Mike. Dog posts always turn ugly. But.... i would think if you did watch it you may have a different opinion on this one. He should have just stayed in the car and made a phone call.


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

M.Magis said:


> This is going exactly where we could guess it was going to go, down hill fast! The dog could have been hanging onto to officers throat, and the bleeding hearts would come up with some excuse to blame the officer. BTW, I didnt watch the video and dont care to. I'm not sure who's right or wrong. Probably no one because we weren't there. But its the same theme every time something like this is brought up. This will be over in 3, 2,.


If you didn't watch it, then save your opinions for yourself!  The comment that the dog could've been latched onto his throat, even if in jest, is plain ridiculous.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

James F said:


> Yes a sad scene indeed. The owner of the dog was the one responsible for this taking place.there are a lot of people who let their dogs out knowing full well that in most Townships and cities this is against the law. Where I live there is a leash law,however *if I were to shoot a dog that was attacking Me or anyone ON My property I would be arrested,Fined and could be sued by the ow*ner. I had a neighbor that let his dog run loose and Dog warden and Sheriff' both informed Me about this. My Attorney also said that was quite possible.The owner was fined for each incident involving their dog.After $1100.00 They stopped letting the dog run loose. I felt like I was the one with no options while they could care less.


You can almost count on being sued, but you absolute* can* defend yourself on your own property. If someone said you would be arrested for such, they absolutely told you wrong.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

whjr15 said:


> If you didn't watch it, then save your opinions for yourself!  The comment that the dog could've been latched onto his throat, even if in jest, is plain ridiculous.


You arent getting what Im saying. Im not referring to this situation, just a general statement of how these threads go.


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

M.Magis said:


> You arent getting what Im saying. Im not referring to this situation, just a general statement of how these threads go.


No I understand that, which is why I said what I said! 



bobk said:


> But.... *i would think if you did watch it you may have a different opinion on this one.* He should have just stayed in the car and made a phone call.


And what he said.

I do agree with you that people, generally, side with the animals in these type of scenarios; rightfully so or not. But to chime in, with even a hint of an opinion, about a video you haven't even watched is a different story.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Love dogs, but every yr several officers are mauled and/ or severely injured by dogs. Taze them if possible, but if not, better them than me. Don`t mean to seem cruel, but the dog IS on "his/ her? it`s" territory and whether the owner is a good person or not the dog is likely loyal regardless...a bad situation...


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

whjr15 said:


> No I understand that, which is why I said what I said!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*One more time*, Im not giving an opinion on this scenario. Only saying that these posts always end up getting locked no matter what the scenario.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Both the dog owner and the police officer were wrong in this situation. The owner for letting the dog run loose, of course. The police officer for antagonizing the dog by walking towards it. The officer did not have to pursue the dog and had plenty of time to back away. I've had dogs come towards me twice in my life and both times backing away averted an attack! It was obvious to anyone that knows anything about dogs that it was being defensive of its territory. The dogs still, not advancing for a full 2 seconds before he pulled the trigger. The officer should have waited for the dog warden to arrive while staying back and warning pedestrians of the situation. 

This is an example of the kind of bad decisions that cops sometimes make in a situation because they are being impatient that makes the problem worse. The cop should be suspended so he has time to think about his decision making process!


----------



## senkothrower (Feb 4, 2007)

Unfortunately in today's world everyone is so sue happy. What if the officer did nothing but sit in his car while waiting on the dog warden but then a neighbor kid walking up the street was attacked by the dog. Way too many people who feel the officer was out of line would then say he was at fault for doing nothing to protect the child. Too often a police officer's job is a no win situation.


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

bdawg said:


> ....This is an example of the kind of bad decisions that cops sometimes make in a situation because they are being impatient that makes the problem worse. The cop should be suspended so he has time to think about his decision making process!


That's exactly my problem with it! Not the fact that a dog died, but that fact that an officer, of all people, would make that judgement call. Someone who is supposedly, extensively trained in high-stress, split-second decision making. Someone whose job duties require a certain level-headedness quality, to not only protect themselves, but the public as well.

If he cracks under the pressure of a dog barking at him, how could anyone expect him to react differently if/when a high-stress scenario plays out again; only this time with humans?


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

The police and dog catcher have been called on this dog and owner several times and the owner has been in court for it before. 

BLAME THE IRRESPONSIBLE OWNER! 

The police was in a no win situation. Not sure he did the right thing but thats easy to say from here.


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

I agree with Papascott. Something else to think about; if he had to shoot the dog as it was coming across the sidewalk or in the street he would have risked a chance of a ricochet, putting other folks at risk.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

..i watched it again..that cop is a trigger happy idiot


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Papascott said:


> The police and dog catcher have been called on this dog and owner several times and the owner has been in court for it before.


I wondered why no one ask what the police was there for to begin with...and I think this sums it up.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Dog should not have been loose.

Dog reacted exactly how one of my dogs would have reacted with a person on my property. That dog was much more afraid than aggressive.

Cop was wrong for shooting that dog, very wrong. The chances of that dog being any danger to him was very remote and certainly was not, did not display any potential during anytime in that video. Had that been a person standing 15 ft away waving a knife and he shoots what would the outcry have been? 

An officer, a gun carrying officer, should know better and should be held accountable for his actions.

Sorry I normally hate to second guess someones actions but here is a guy that should not be carrying a gun to protect and serve the public.


----------



## spikeg79 (Jun 11, 2012)

That's a hard one to call right there  . The Owner is definitely to blame for letting the dog run loose but the Officer wasn't charged by the dog and not in immediate danger. However being attacked by a large dog like that one is absolutely not fun which I can attest too. The officer should at least be forced to re-take gun safety and deadly force training though.


----------



## Reel Magic (Oct 18, 2010)

The dog is off the leash...being aggressive...yes he was quick on the trigger, what if he had missed or injured the dog. The owner will be found guilty of violating the leash law. Its his call, he felt threatened he acted. I don't see how anyone could judge, make eye contact with an attacking animal and his intentions becomes clear. He is a cop protect and serve. He was responding to a complaint of an aggressive loose dog. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## senkothrower (Feb 4, 2007)

You could not pay me enough to want to be either a police officer or a teacher. Every decision they make is so scrutinized in the court of public opinion.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I didn't read all the posts, but as a dog owner and somebody that has been around dogs their entire life it was clear to see this dog was not aggressive at all. And I've been bitten by a dog hard enough to cause a life long issue with my right hand. 

You could see it is a young dog as well and was clearly minding it's own business. As the officer exited the vehicle the dog retreated and only then begin to bark - exactly what MOST dogs would do when confronted by a stranger on their turf. Even there at the end that dog is simply telling the officer to back off, stay out of my yard, etc. It wasn't even close to aggresive.

You could also see the officer removing his weapon VERY prematurely......this cop is definately afraid of dogs and is in bad need of training. He should not even be confronting an animal in his state of mind.

Officer was very wrong and posed a public risk firing his sidearm in a residential neighborhood for a complete non-emergency. This officer should be released from duty....if he is that quick to shoot a non-aggressive, immature dog I'd hate to him when the crap hits the fan with people! 

Owner is at fault and the dog should have been fenced or leashed. However, I don't even understand how anybody other than somebody completely afraid of dogs could watch that and think the officer was wrong...very wrong.

And trust me...that officer moves forward that dog backs up...just a young dog alerting everybody an AGGRESSIVE stranger is around.

I keep great care of my dogs......but I'd be beyond pissed. No need for that at all and this cop is a public danger firing unnecessary non-emergency shots...period!


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Its not a hard call to make, the cop was an idiot. He walked up on it with a stick and the dog was at a standstill when he fired... Obviously the dog should not of been left out, but things happen maybe that was the first time he got loose? 

Normally if you don't want to be bitten or charged, you don't approach a dog with a stick (or whatever that object was) and walk right up on it... Fire that trigger happy goof in my opinion.

If he had been a normal person out and about walking the area, the dog would not have acted like that. He had a stick and was obviously making eye contact and to the dog he was a treat. If you have common sense and you run into a stray dog, you don't do any of those things and 9/10 times nothing will happen. Heck after he first pulled up and got out the dog walked back to its yard...

Even a non aggressive dog (which I think this one was also non aggressive) would likely act just like this one, given what the officer was doing.


----------



## VitalShot (Feb 10, 2012)

Wow! That is one person who shouldn't be a cop. First off he must not be able to think under pressure. If one would call that pressure. It looked like alot of things in his line of fire. Like houses on the other side of the dog. If I was him I would be embarrassed he is supposed to be trained. Lol. Would hate to see him in areal situation. Maybe I am missing something. Yes the owners of the dog were wrong and maybe the dog had been doing bad things but a very disturbing way to handle this. I wouldn't hire that man if he come to me for a job as a officer as he has shown what his make up is and I would be worried about him being in a real situation. Just because you passed the test doesn't mean you can fill the shoes. I respect the men and women of the law cause they sign up to possibly be involved in some dangerous situations and put their lives on the line a lot. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

No officer, I heard a gun shot, saw the this guy in a cop outfit with his gun out, he had shot my dog on my property, and was charging me on my property. Sorry.


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

senkothrower said:


> Unfortunately in today's world everyone is so sue happy. What if the officer did nothing but sit in his car while waiting on the dog warden but then a neighbor kid walking up the street was attacked by the dog. Way too many people who feel the officer was out of line would then say he was at fault for doing nothing to protect the child. Too often a police officer's job is a no win situation.


Suppose there was a child in the back ground when the officer shot the dog in a highly populated neighborhood. If he had been patient enough to call the animal warden, everything would have ended peaceful. Or took a minute to call the dogs owner, and advise him to leash his dog, before entering. Sorry I guess I think to much of my dogs, and trust them more than cops


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

This is the best reply so far you think like me. The cop broke no rules but also showed no courage. If you don't want to put your health or saftey on the line get a office job. I hate when people act like any person with a badge is a hero a badge don't make a person a hero.A hero shows courage in a dangerous situation or sacrifice to make another persons life better. Yes the owner should not have let the dog out. I have a lab she has a nasty look and bark if someone walks past the house. If I was at work and the kids let the dog out I would hope that the neighbor or cop would do all they could to get her in the yard not put a bullet in her head. If I see a dog out I always do my best to help get them home or keep them out of the street until the owner comes looking not call cops.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Mrrrrowowwow.





It's amazing all you apologist vicious dog lovers. 

If you want to own a vicious dog, great. It better be inside or on a leash, or it's gonna die. 

Anybody that's owned or been around rottyz knows as much. Was this dog doing its "duty" ? 

Sure, and doing it well. 

Unfortunately for the dog, that doesn't fly in this here Republik. 





How many of you would be ok with your 2 year old playing outside around that dog?


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Both the dog and the officer did what was their nature to do. One, to protect his territory, the other to shoot first at the perceived threat. 

An over-reaction at best. He had more than a few options, He took the lazy one. 
This guy will be back on duty in a couple of days, without training or suspension. The owner, of course, will be punished to the full extent of the law, and the dog pays the ultimate price.
All will be forgotten................until the next time. --Tim


----------



## ignantmike (Apr 30, 2005)

senkothrower said:


> Unfortunately in today's world everyone is so sue happy. What if the officer did nothing but sit in his car while waiting on the dog warden but then a neighbor kid walking up the street was attacked by the dog. Way too many people who feel the officer was out of line would then say he was at fault for doing nothing to protect the child. Too often a police officer's job is a no win situation.


amen....that is exactly what I would say......I don't care what dog lovers say.....and I love dogs...but, a dog get's mean near me.....he's getting shot....period......if people don't like it.....chain your animals up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ignantmike (Apr 30, 2005)

Fish-N-Fool said:


> I didn't read all the posts, but as a dog owner and somebody that has been around dogs their entire life it was clear to see this dog was not aggressive at all. And I've been bitten by a dog hard enough to cause a life long issue with my right hand.
> 
> You could see it is a young dog as well and was clearly minding it's own business. As the officer exited the vehicle the dog retreated and only then begin to bark - exactly what MOST dogs would do when confronted by a stranger on their turf. Even there at the end that dog is simply telling the officer to back off, stay out of my yard, etc. It wasn't even close to aggresive.
> 
> ...


did you hear the part about the dog charging other people???????????????????????????????????........don't care if it was doing its job.....which he was...but the owner should have him inside the fence........period!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pac12 (Sep 12, 2012)

I agree it may have been doing its job but the owner was not doing theirs.I assure my german shepherd is gentle to those it knows but a stranger like the mailman would only see a large scary unpredictable dog.This officer was not just out dog hunting he was called there for a reason.


----------



## die4irish (Jun 8, 2004)

BIG difference in a dog barking and backing off then sitting compared to a snarling growling dog stalking him.


----------



## Taco (Jan 4, 2009)

Just watched it and had to turn it off as soon as he fired the shot. I'm just shocked. I expected to see an aggresive dog that put the cop in a life threatening situation. What I actually saw was a cop engage a dog with a noose in one hand and a firearm drawn in the other. If he had any intention on collaring the dog with the noose his oppertunity was precisely when he pulled the trigger. Not sure why even bothered bringing the noose.

Sadly, I actually believe the dog is probably better off. Its owner clearly didn't love it enough to care about keeping it out of dangerous situations. If this owner is a repeat offender then its all on them, if it wasn't this cop then it would have been a car, or a neighbor, or a judge. I love my dog and I can never imagine putting him in a situation that would compromise him being happy, healthy, and and in my home.

I think the reality is, if the only thing we had was statements and police reports with no video, then most resonable people would support the cop. The video is doing him no favors and may be pointing out some short comings in his professionalism but at the end of the day i'm satisfied with his judgement but not necessarily comforted by it.


----------



## GARNERMAN357 (Jan 22, 2010)

I like the part where the owner comes out after the dog gets shot. only an idiot lets there dog run around barking and causing problems for the neigbors and people trying to do ther job. cop did a service to the neighbor hood. but i am a dog lover and dog was just protecting there home. again i blame the stupid owners. if they really cared for the dog they would have taken better care of watching it. also any who has been attacked by a dog would know that it is an agressive dog. dont be ignorant!


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

JMO in case some DOG wants to chime in.  I watched the video a couple times. The dog was aggressive, and not on a leash. Cop was justified. 100% owners fault.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Owners definitely at fault, especially considering apparent history of previous complaints.

There is no aggressive dog in that video however.

Bad judgement on the part of the officer on a bunch of levels


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

Agitation Free said:


> *JMO in case some DOG wants to chime in. *  I watched the video a couple times. The dog was aggressive, and not on a leash. Cop was justified. 100% owners fault.


Hey wait just one minute! I seen what you did there... 

signed,
*A*lpha *H*otel


----------



## HookEmUp (Apr 14, 2012)

Yes, in the end the owner is at fault. But the officer was a bit pre-emptive. Anyone who owns dogs can clearly see this animal was backing up and not trying to attack, it was on the defensive. The only reason the dog jumped forward was a last ditch kind of effort to scare the officer away off of its home property. He could have went back to the cruiser and waited for animal control. Or turned his sirens on or used loudspeaker to call out the owner.

You can make the arguement that he was "possibly" in danger. OK, So does that mean the next time i see a cop pass me on his cell phone, i can shoot him? He is putting me in danger! Driving while texting or on the cell phone takes many many many lives every year... This guy is a stinky cheesebag!


----------



## Taco (Jan 4, 2009)

Agitation Free said:


> The dog was aggressive, and not on a leash. Cop was justified. 100% owners fault.


You may see an aggressive dog, I see a dog who's reading aggressive and nervous human body language and is on alert. The dog retreated, the cop follows, after the dog reappears the cop takes him down. he put that dog in a fight or flight situation, the dog chose flight but the cops actions said fight.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Surprised the mods even allow this post to be up. 

Sad.


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

Taco said:


> You may see an aggressive dog, I see a dog who's reading aggressive and nervous human body language and is on alert. The dog retreated, the cop follows, after the dog reappears the cop takes him down. he put that dog in a fight or flight situation, the dog chose flight but the cops actions said fight.


I'm not sure anyone could psychoanalyze that dogs intent. One thing is for sure. The police "UNION" will defend the cops action!


----------



## pintail13 (Jul 1, 2012)

Im a public servant.And speaking from experience dogs are very unpredictable.Ive been bitten on the job and it is NO fun!If the officer felt threatened he had every right to do what did.Dont pass judgement until you are put into that situation.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Fishman said:


> Surprised the mods even allow this post to be up.
> 
> Sad.


Fishman, thats your opinion, But everybody else has an opinion too! Are you saying you want the mods to shut this thread down because you don't agree with it?

There are two sides to this story and there are good arguements on both sides....

The only loser in this story is the dog.


----------



## Bonemann (Jan 28, 2008)

I used to have a rottweiler not huge but about 125lbs.

I did my best to keep her in a fully fenced yard but over the years
she had got out a few times. She had never bit anyone and most of
my neighbors would call to let me know she was out (I was also watching
my dad who had Alzheimer's). A couple of people would keep her with them
till I could come and get her.

One neighbor, nice little old lady would call the law and tell them that my dog
attacked her and her little dog. The police would come, usually I would
have already got her back in the yard. No bites, no scratches, to her or her dog.

If my rotty would have attacked that little old lady and her dog, it would
have been awful !!! She would not have been able to make a call to our 
local cops and her little dog would have been done.

There is a big difference between a barking dog and an attacking one. But
to a person that is afraid of dogs it seams to be the same thing.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

pintail13 said:


> Im a public servant.And speaking from experience dogs are very unpredictable.Ive been bitten on the job and it is NO fun!If the officer felt threatened he had every right to do what did.Dont pass judgement until you are put into that situation.


Don't doubt that one bit. But when you're a public servant who is given a GUN, you have a responsibility to use it in a responsible manner.
Discharging your weapon in a crowded neighborhood is a LAST OPTION kind of deal. This idiot used it as his first option. 
I sure wouldn't want him protecting my community.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

ok..watched it one last time..this is where i think the officer went wrong..he pulls out his gun and doesnt shoot right away..IF he was in IMMEDIATE danger of being attacked, which he wasnt, he woulda pulled out his gun and shot, no lapse in between the two actions. If the dog was walking or even running TOWARDS him(which it wasnt) ,and he shot it..then id say he was justified..but that didnt happen...


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Another IRRESPONSIBLE AND IGNORANT dog owner....PERIOD! 

Dogs by nature need to be trained and to be part of a Pack or family, they never should be the Alpha member of the pack and never should be left in a position where THEY have to make a decision!
NO DOG is vicious by nature, it needs rules and guidelines from an owner/pack leader, just like a kid from it's parents.
If you train ANY dog to be vicious, it will be...if you don't train a dog, it will take it upon itself to do whatever it has to do to survive and it will seem as though it is vicious! 
ANY DOG CAN BE TRAINED TO BE A THERAPY DOG...EVEN PITBULLS, MASTIFFS, AND ROTTIES...or they can be left alone to become killers...they have a dominate personality and have been bred TO PROTECT THEIR FAMILY AND PROPERTY!

When will idiots understand that you can't just buy/get a dog and leave it alone, tie it up outside, or not allow it to become a part of the family/pack! They need training, exercise, and love...Being alone, causes distress in dogs and leads to them making the rules for self preservation! This is EXACTLY the same when it comes to raising children and sadly enough, alot of times, ends with the same tragedy!


----------



## OSUdaddy (Oct 18, 2010)

ironman172 said:


> that guy should be fired....period....call the dog warden and let someone who knows how to handle dogs.....no way that dog deserved that


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

Anyone who would have shot this dog has absolutely NO BALLS! Be a man! You really think that dog was a danger to his life? Get real! I didn't see any aggressive behavior that could be reason to shoot the dog! I could understand if the guy was actually under attack, but the dog was standing still when he shot it. The dog obviously should have been locked up or on leach, but it most definitely should not have been shot. The guy can't man up to a dog, he definitely should not be a cop. Typical trigger happy cop! Ok, my rant is done


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

Should have shot the owner.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Fishlandr75 said:


> ok..watched it one last time..*this is where i think the officer went wrong..he pulls out his gun and doesnt shoot right away*..IF he was in IMMEDIATE danger of being attacked, which he wasnt, *he woulda pulled out his gun and shot, no lapse in between the two actions*. If the dog was walking or even running TOWARDS him(which it wasnt) ,and he shot it..then id say he was justified..but that didnt happen...


Am I following this right....so as soon as someone pulls a gun they have to immediately start firing or they're in the wrong. 
That doesn't make sense at all.


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

i think it should have been chained up or fenced in, but the dog was clearly retreating back to the property. then stopped. i think the shot may have been called for if the dog got much closer, but how do you ask a dog to get in teh car then shoot it when it hesitantly comes towards you?


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

This woman had three other dog at large charges, of which the last one she still has not paid the fine! The Judge told her if she can't afford to pay the fine, she can't afford to own a pet. Also she has three other animals as well.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

My only question is why did he let the dog suffer???? He made his choice and should have finished it.


----------



## billk (Feb 2, 2008)

Pepper spray or taser might have been the preferreed non-lethal option.

Agree that it looked like a young dog and definitely should have been leashed.

Seemed like the cop was a bit quick on the trigger to me.


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

Being a delivery driver for 13 years, I've had my run in with dogs. Never been bit. Even had this s.o.b of a dog that slams itself against the door when I show up have a free shot at me in December. It was out loose. Stand firm, face dog, don't turn and run, etc. common freaking sense. I thought this dog would bite me for sure. He didn't. He backed down, then went on his way. 

I respect the jobs police officers do. But this seems exsessive to me. Once you pull the trigger u can't bring that bullet back.


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

Watched the video a couple more times. I can see where an argument can be made that the cop had a predetermined intention to shoot the dog. But I still believe he acted in the best interest and safety of the people. Without the dog on a leash, he could have ran a block away and attacked a small child at anytime. If a cop is in a position to protect people and does, I say he did his job. Shame on the owner!


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

There is no reason this Video should be on Ohio Game Fishing.We can see that crap on Utube.All this does is irritate most people.I say Slam it shut!



Roscoe


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

no need to shoot that dog, he was barking at a stranger, just barking, not attacking and it sure didnt look like it was going to run down the road and maul children.


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

Roscoe said:


> There is no reason this Video should be on Ohio Game Fishing.We can see that crap on Utube.All this does is irritate most people.I say Slam it shut!
> 
> 
> 
> Roscoe


The video warns viewers that the content is disturbing. You don't have to watch it. Members post hunting videos on OGF so why should this post be closed? The o.p. questioned if members thought the actions of the cop were warranted. Everything considered, I think responders to this post have been respectful of everyones opinion.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

from the perspective of a person who has owned aggressive dogs, my dog is on a chain or otherwise contained and it bites you, your fault. But when my dog is loose, its on me. That was a police officer responding to a call about an aggressive dog loose in a neighborhood, it is his prerogative to protect all those in the neighborhood and he is within his grounds to shoot the dog. That being said, my dogs have gotten lose, but they wont leave my property they will only protect my ground. Hindsight being 20-20 he should have waited for the dog warden as long as the dog stayed on the property. Could he have and should he have handled it differently, yes but i don't think we can condemn his actions given the situation.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

would i have shot, from the video i would say with fair certainty no but i wasn't there and i have some experience with "aggressive" dogs but i wasnt behind the gun


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Cowardly police officer. He could have maced it or tazer or something. Some of these guys jump at the chance to shoot and kill things.
I'm not going to watch the video either. Unnecessary.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Saugeye Tom said:


> My only question is why did he let the dog suffer???? He made his choice and should have finished it.


Yup.. I was yelling at the cop through the desktop to finish the dog not stand there looking at it.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

crappiedude said:


> Am I following this right....so as soon as someone pulls a gun they have to immediately start firing or they're in the wrong.
> That doesn't make sense at all.


no i dont think that...what im saying is, if the dog really was a threat to the cops life, shooting it would have been a no brainer, a split second decision, or reaction by the officer, he just stood there , aiming , for a while first, the dog wasnt charging him or even coming at him.just like if a cop pulls a gun on a burglar and the burglar is just standing there, he's not a threat to the officers life, until he does something like charge at the officer or something. the video just doesnt show(IMO), a life threatening situation


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

i agree with senkothrower i would hate to be a public servant and have my actions judged at all times, at the same time he wears the badge and takes that responsibility. Now he is going to get everything from hate mail to death threats on top of living with having to kill a dog and whether he should have acted differently. Bottom line is its a crappy situation from every angle, i feel sorry for the cop the owner and especially dog. Im going out now to check the cables on my dogs, if anything can be learned from this it is as dog owners we should take our responsibility even more seriously. And boy am i glad i live in the sticks where i have to worry more about my dog being stolen than someone feeling threatened by it.


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

Papascott said:


> The police and dog catcher have been called on this dog and owner several times and the owner has been in court for it before.
> 
> BLAME THE IRRESPONSIBLE OWNER!
> 
> The police was in a no win situation. Not sure he did the right thing but thats easy to say from here.


He could have waited on the dog catcher just as you stated had previously happened. He confronted the dog looking for a fight. Plain and simple!


A mail carrier and a paper carrier are able to slip by this viscious dog, but the cop had to shoot it to save his life. The dog should have been removed permenantly by the dog catcher and the owners fined. This guy needs to be a little more careful where he is discharging firearms.


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

crappiedude said:


> I only got my ccw because of aggressive dogs.


I want to be a cowboy, baby!

WOW, I've worked for a utility for twenty years and walked in thousands of yards. How scared are you? You ever hear of pepper spray? A gun? Seriously?


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Yeah I really don't see the need to post he video. Report it as offensive.


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

I did not post the video with any ill will, or for entertainment. I posted the video because it changed my view of the situation. I read the story, and sided with the officer. I watched the video, and was shocked! It changed my view. 

Maybe I should have warned it was graphic. That was my mistake. Although it clearly stated in the newspaper website what you were about to view.

I respect everyones opinion and feel everyone has done so respectively, and I appreciate that. I received plenty of everyones opinion. This has nothing to do with the outdoors, you are correct. But this is the general portion of this website, not the fishing report. With that being said, you cared enough to click on the topic and read it, you didn't have to.

The mods can close this now, I have my options, thank you guys for being tasteful in your voices. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

This sub forum is called the lounge. Anything goes. Most post in here have nothing to do with the outdoors. 

The question was would you have shot this dog. Simple yes or no answer. 

Mine was no.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

And as we lay this to rest, all bow their head in a moment of silence.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Closed per OP request.


----------

